# Who's Going To Canada This Year?



## Mike Borger

Looks like mother nature is cooperating this year with an early ice out (thank God!).
I have 8 fly in trips on tap for this year (I know, I know). First one is to Brace Lake north of Nakina in a couple weeks - can't wait!

Just curious where everyone else is going this year? Let's hear about your trips!


----------



## Buckwalleye

Myself and a total party of 4 will be heading to the Lac Seul area June 20, have fished the Nakina region for many years so this is something new. Reports of big Smallmouth and Musky from these lakes made me opt for this trip. Rather than the Walleye and Pike lakes to the North east.


----------



## Mike Borger

Good luck on your trip, the idea of casting for big muskie on Lac Seul sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## ma1979

I'm JEALOUS!!!!! Keep us posted. I was just searching up Canada fishing trips earlier today. I would like to take the family for a fishing vaca up there next summer. Any info on family friendly place would be great.


----------



## unclepaully

Middle of August we head up to Esnagi lake for a week. We are staying at the Northend outpost.
This will be our first time on Esnagi. This will also be the first fly-in for several in our group. 

Mike let's see the itinerary for your summer. Most of us would probably call it our bucket list. lol


----------



## Forest Meister

Going to make a couple trips to LSPP for lakers and some peace an quiet. If the bugs cooperate we might paddle and portage to an outback lake for a crack at some of those 20"+ specs. FM


----------



## Beartreed

15 days til our trip to Nakina and Twin Lakes Lodge. Late July for 2nd trip up to ????? Maybe Hornepayne area


----------



## Mike Borger

ma1979 said:


> I'm JEALOUS!!!!! Keep us posted. I was just searching up Canada fishing trips earlier today. I would like to take the family for a fishing vaca up there next summer. Any info on family friendly place would be great.


Shoot me a pm and let's talk. I can likely offer some good suggestions.



unclepaully said:


> Middle of August we head up to Esnagi lake for a week. We are staying at the Northend outpost.
> This will be our first time on Esnagi. This will also be the first fly-in for several in our group.
> 
> Mike let's see the itinerary for your summer. Most of us would probably call it our bucket list. lol


Please let me know how you make out there, I'd love to get some first hand feedback!

Here's my full rundown - it's going to be a fun year!

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/upcoming-trips/



Forest Meister said:


> Going to make a couple trips to LSPP for lakers and some peace an quiet. If the bugs cooperate we might paddle and portage to an outback lake for a crack at some of those 20"+ specs. FM


One of my most favorite places! Pukaskwa Park to the north is even better imo, but access is much more difficult. Good luck on your trips!



Beartreed said:


> 15 days til our trip to Nakina and Twin Lakes Lodge. Late July for 2nd trip up to ????? Maybe Hornepayne area


Cool, I fished Twin Lakes a couple years ago, great place! If you're interested here's a bit of a write up on that trip:

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/lower-twin-lakes-nakina-walleye-brookies-and-birds/


----------



## nimrod4

at a place called Lake Nipigon, Ontario. For a week, 3rd week of June, looking forward to it!


----------



## Mike Borger

nimrod4 said:


> at a place called Lake Nipigon, Ontario. For a week, 3rd week of June, looking forward to it!


Lucky you! I have a buddy in Thunder Bay who's been trying to get me to join him on Nipigon for years - never have the time.

Do you ever fish the tail end of the season? It can be pretty "speck"tacular


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

I'm going with the girlfriend and her family up to Lake Chiblow for lake trout and bass the 2nd week of august for 10 days. Can't wait, it'll be my first time fishing Ontario, one of hopefully many to come.


----------



## fishnzlife

I'm heading to hornepayne been going up there for years KB river is my favorite place to fish.


----------



## wally28

Good family camping, fishing-eyes, drive to at White Lake Provincial Park. PM me for more info.


----------



## green&orange

About 5 years ago - I saw a post on OFC from "Solopaddler" about a remote DIY trip in the chapleau backcountry. My buddy and I said "we can do that" and it got us started. Now we drag a 12' aluminum boat into the most remote lakes we can to get back away from people. Some trips have been been better than others but they are always great. We love not seeing a soul during the whole time.

This year we have a remote lake all picked out. We will see if we can get there. We have learned the hard way to have a back up lake that we feel just as good about.

Mike - you probably have no idea how you have impacted the way a couple of guys from michigan fish in Canada. So - "thanks."


----------



## Mike Borger

green&orange said:


> About 5 years ago - I saw a post on OFC from "Solopaddler" about a remote DIY trip in the chapleau backcountry. My buddy and I said "we can do that" and it got us started. Now we drag a 12' aluminum boat into the most remote lakes we can to get back away from people. Some trips have been been better than others but they are always great. We love not seeing a soul during the whole time.
> 
> This year we have a remote lake all picked out. We will see if we can get there. We have learned the hard way to have a back up lake that we feel just as good about.
> 
> Mike - you probably have no idea how you have impacted the way a couple of guys from michigan fish in Canada. So - "thanks."



Wow, thanks for the very kind words! Nice to know I inspired you. 

I'm guessing this is the story you're talking about?

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/trophy-walleye-of-the-chapleau-game-preserve/

Good luck on your adventures, if you're ever looking for some ideas on where to go in the future drop me a line!

Cheers


----------



## huntingnut

Next week i'm heading to Big Pine and area lakes located between Wawa and Chapleau.


----------



## kzoofisher

I'm going to Windermere near Chapleau in August.


----------



## unclepaully

Those going the next few weeks will have to post some reports with pics. I like going in August (bugs & weather) but I hate the wait!


----------



## Mike Borger

unclepaully said:


> Those going the next few weeks will have to post some reports with pics.


Definitely!


----------



## Farmer34

My group is heading to kaby lake this year in early July . Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Phil160

My group usually goes to dog lake in missinabie but this year we are doing a fly in to Anjigaming through parks fly in. Never been to this lake. I've never been on a fly in heck I've never flown, 34 more days can't wait!!


----------



## Mike Borger

Phil160 said:


> My group usually goes to dog lake in missinabie but this year we are doing a fly in to Anjigaming through parks fly in. Never been to this lake. I've never been on a fly in heck I've never flown, 34 more days can't wait!!


Have we talked? I've fished Anjigaming 3 separate times, know it very well! Morin lake adjacent to Anji is a gem, lots of big fish. If we haven't talked drop me a line there's not much doubt I can help point you in the right direction.

You picked a good one for your very first fly in.


----------



## cdacker

Washi Lake, Albany River, the last week of June. Will have my two boys (10 and 7) with me for their first fly-in experience. To say I'm stoked is an understatement!


----------



## U D

Esnagami Lake - Outpost Cabin May 23-30.


----------



## rweller

> Shekak Lake with White River Air -In late July I travel north with my entire family to fly into White River Air&#8217;s fabulous Shekak Lake outpost camp. Shekak is a known producer of crazy numbers of chunky walleye and big northern pike. Best part is the camp itself. Situated on an island it comes complete with 4 bedrooms, an enormous deck overlooking the lake and two bathrooms with indoor flush toilets &#8211; a rarity for fly in camps.



Favorite lake in Canada


----------



## Phil160

Mike Borger said:


> Have we talked? I've fished Anjigaming 3 separate times, know it very well! Morin lake adjacent to Anji is a gem, lots of big fish. If we haven't talked drop me a line there's not much doubt I can help point you in the right direction.
> 
> You picked a good one for your very first fly in.


No Mike we haven't but thanks for being open to pointing us in the right direction, I really appreciate it. Last night I was doing some more research and came across your report for anjigaming, it looks like you all had quite a trip to say the least! I'll drop you a line sometime this week.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Our group is going back to Esnagi lake June 27th to July 1st. This will be my 3rd trip, a few guys have more years, and a few have less. It's always a good time and the fishing has only gotten better since slot limits were put in place. We take the train in and just like a fly in, it is part of the experience. I can't wait to head north!


----------



## Mike Borger

cdacker said:


> Washi Lake, Albany River, the last week of June. Will have my two boys (10 and 7) with me for their first fly-in experience. To say I'm stoked is an understatement!


You should be stoked, that's quite a trip for 2 young boys! I fished Washi myself many years ago, it's a beautiful part of the Albany river.






U D said:


> Esnagami Lake - Outpost Cabin May 23-30.


Have never had the chance to fish Esnagami, always wanted to! Good luck that should be a prime week!







Phil160 said:


> I'll drop you a line sometime this week.


Anytime, happy to help!



HUBBHUNTER said:


> Our group is going back to Esnagi lake June 27th to July 1st. This will be my 3rd trip, a few guys have more years, and a few have less. It's always a good time and the fishing has only gotten better since slot limits were put in place. We take the train in and just like a fly in, it is part of the experience. I can't wait to head north!


Another lake I've wanted to fish but never have. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mike Borger

rweller said:


> Favorite lake in Canada


Really? Would love to talk to you about Shekak sometime. I know the lake and the facilities will be top notch and for this trip - a large family gathering - that's really all that matters. 

I've heard both positive and some negative comments about the fishing. Would love to hear your take on it.


----------



## Beartreed

12 years or so ago we made our way into North Shekak Lake. I remember we had to bust out a beaver dam and drive our trucks through water up to the bottom of our doors(or deeper). After that it was a nasty and narrow trail with quite a drag at the end to the lake. Very good fishing for both pike and walleye. Made it in 2 years in a row but since then the beavers just took over and kept us out. Haven't checked it in years


----------



## frenchriver1

French River above the first dam, all the way out to Lake Nip, in August...


----------



## Mike Borger

frenchriver1 said:


> French River above the first dam, all the way out to Lake Nip, in August...


Some pretty good musky fishing in that section of river - among other things.


----------



## cdacker

Mike Borger said:


> You should be stoked, that's quite a trip for 2 young boys! I fished Washi myself many years ago, it's a beautiful part of the Albany river


Yes it is. Was there once around '97 on a day trip from Teabeau. I've been back to Teabeau twice since then and was considering taking the boys there, but the thought of navigating the rapids between there and Kagiami Falls with two young boys in the boat made me a bit uneasy (and I wouldn't consider a trip to Teabeau without going to Kagiami). I think Washi will be a better option ... more consistent action, and both lake and river fishing. Should be a hoot ... we'll have 5 kids and 6 adults. Shouldn't have to clean a fish or wash a dish the whole time I'm there :lol:
BTW, we spoke a few months back about Asheweig. I see that they have updated the site, but no rates. Any idea what they will charge? I WILL go there soon, after the boys get a bit older.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow all those destinations sound amazing. Two friends and I are headed to Nagagami for our first fly in trip. Also our first fishing trip into Canada! Its the first or second week in August I believe. Hope to catch some eyes and pike. Tight lines everyone!!


----------



## Mike Borger

cdacker said:


> BTW, we spoke a few months back about Asheweig. I see that they have updated the site, but no rates. Any idea what they will charge? I WILL go there soon, after the boys get a bit older.


I "just" heard from Mitch Diabo, general manager of community development in Kasabonika Lake. He's the person who is coordinating everything for the natives up there. Very unfortunately they're not reopening the camp this year. Have no idea why and it's unfortunate because frankly I could have filled that camp quite easily - I've had tons of inquiries. I think they will open it eventually though. Anyone who wants to fish there will have to be both persistent and patient. 




[email protected] said:


> Wow all those destinations sound amazing. Two friends and I are headed to Nagagami for our first fly in trip. Also our first fishing trip into Canada! Its the first or second week in August I believe. Hope to catch some eyes and pike. Tight lines everyone!!


Have never heard anything but positive feedback on Nagagami, you guys are going to love the experience!


----------



## cdacker

Mike Borger said:


> I "just" heard from Mitch Diabo, general manager of community development in Kasabonika Lake. He's the person who is coordinating everything for the natives up there. Very unfortunately they're not reopening the camp this year. Have no idea why and it's unfortunate because frankly I could have filled that camp quite easily - I've had tons of inquiries. I think they will open it eventually though. Anyone who wants to fish there will have to be both persistent and patient.


That is unfortunate. It sure does appear based on your report that there aren't too many places on the planet that rival the caliber of fishing you experienced there ... particularly those specks!
One could always just drop a canoe in the river and paddle the entire thing solo though, couldn't he/she?


----------



## Mike Borger

cdacker said:


> That is unfortunate. It sure does appear based on your report that there aren't too many places on the planet that rival the caliber of fishing you experienced there ... particularly those specks!
> One could always just drop a canoe in the river and paddle the entire thing solo though, couldn't he/she?


I paddled the entire Asheweig many years ago as part of lengthy solo canoe trip that encompassed the Pipestone, Ashweig, Frog, Fawn and Severn rivers.

The Asheweig is a very rough river and I would only recommend doing that trip if you have whitewater paddling experience.

Great trip though, some of the finest brook trout fishing in the world.


----------



## cdacker

Mike Borger said:


> I paddled the entire Asheweig many years ago as part of lengthy solo canoe trip that encompassed the Pipestone, Ashweig, Frog, Fawn and Severn rivers.
> 
> The Asheweig is a very rough river and I would only recommend doing that trip if you have whitewater paddling experience.
> 
> Great trip though, some of the finest brook trout fishing in the world.


I'm not too good with the emoticons ... I meant for that to come across with a bit of sarcasm. I was aware you paddled it .... and that about 99.9% of the world's population wouldn't be up to the challenge. 
Still amazes me when I think about it.


----------



## Mike Borger

cdacker said:


> I'm not too good with the emoticons ... I meant for that to come across with a bit of sarcasm. I was aware you paddled it .... and that about 99.9% of the world's population wouldn't be up to the challenge.
> Still amazes me when I think about it.


That went right over my head.


----------



## West Side AK

Heading to Como Lake near Chapleau in a month.


----------

